# Insanity !!!!!!!



## Machinegun_Cali (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey girls. I read a thread about P90x and figured I would do one on Insanity!

I am in the beginning of week three. So far I have lost 7 pounds and an inch off my waist, hips, and thighs.

For all of you who dont know, Insanity is made by the beachbody company,the same as P90x. Insanity is more extreme though. It focuses mostly on cardio...very intense cardio. They call it max interval training. Its the BEST workout Ive ever done ! I am in the same, if not better shape than when I was in the Police academy. You can probably catch a infomercial on tv at night.

If anyone is looking for a fun workout program (you dont need to buy extra equipment to workout either***P90x*** just you and the dvds) that REALLY works give Insanity a try. Its very very hard but worth every penny, bead of sweat, and day of muscle soreness!


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Jan 20, 2010)

anyone else doing the program ?? I would like to know what your think and your results


----------



## tdm (Jan 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Machinegun_Cali* 

 
_anyone else doing the program ?? I would like to know what your think and your results_

 

I have the program, but have been doing P90X. Thanks for ur input. I will give Insanity a try.


----------



## vica (Jan 20, 2010)

insanity is HARDER than p90x?? damn..


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 21, 2010)

This actually sounds good to me. I really like cardio and dislike strength training even though I know all about the benefits. I like the constant energy of a cardio workout. Are they just a set of DVDs? I might look into it. Thanks!


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_This actually sounds good to me. I really like cardio and dislike strength training even though I know all about the benefits. I like the constant energy of a cardio workout. Are they just a set of DVDs? I might look into it. Thanks!_

 
yup yup a set of about 10 dvd's. Some dvd's have multiple workouts on each disc


----------



## Nicala (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm thinking about buying it.. I'm 17, 5'2.5 and almost 200 lbs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	It is worth the price? If so, I'll invest in it. Or probably get my bro (36) to do it with me too since he wants to lose weight, too. 

  	Any one elses input on Insanity so far??


----------



## rjsmom84 (Jan 6, 2011)

I have px90 and a relative actually got in shape using insanity but I haven't been able to really focus enough to actually try out either. I do plan on attempting something soon though.


----------



## COBI (Jan 7, 2011)

vica said:


> insanity is HARDER than p90x?? damn..


  	I personally wouldn't say it's "harder" because they are completely different programs, so it is hard to squarely compare one to the other.  As Machinegun_Cali indicated, Insanity is a intense-cardio based program while P90X is more of a strength-training based program.  One focuses on cardio improvement, the other on muscle-strengthening, but both will improve cardio & muscular health.

  	The most important thing is finding a program that YOU like because that is what will keep you coming back.  No disrespect intended, but I didn't like Insanity because I'm not a fan of Shaun T, so I didn't stick with it.  I'm not a fan of doing P90X because the workouts are too long to work well in my schedule, but I respect the workouts themselves.  I DO like Chalene's workouts: ChaLean Extreme and Turbo Fire.  Of course, I have a connection to Chalene that I'm sure draws me that way.  I became a Turbo Kick instructor in 2004, and participated in the first infomercial filming for Turbo Jam in 2005.  And have also trained in Chalene's other programs Hip Hop Hustle & PiYo.

  	As far as Beachbody products go: they are the real deal.  IF you follow the programs, you will see results.  Even if you don't follow the program exactly, if you increase your movement/exercise and eat cleaner, you will see results (it will just take longer than following the programs to the letter.)

  	Good luck to everyone finding the program that works for you!


----------



## Nicala (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm gonna place my order for insanity right now.. ahhhhh! I better stick to it!


----------



## joey444 (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm actually doing P90X now and then I'm planning to start Insanity.  So far, I love the P90X workouts because I'm seeing the results, I really like strength training and I even have my husband doing the DVDs with me! I'm athletic and love working out but I'm constantly looking for a new challenge or workout and I've heard awsome things about Insanity.  Keep us updated and good luck on your journey.


----------



## JaiLeeP (Mar 22, 2011)

I am a very avid workout gal. I have done a Hybrid of p90x/Insanity.. and now I am doing Chalean Extreme and Turbo Fire. I love turbo fire..and if you haven't tried it.. it is a MUST.


----------



## preciouscharm (Jun 13, 2011)

I just started Insanity about a week ago. It really does kick my butt! I love it though. The first time I tried it it left me so sore for a couple of days. I've been starting out slow and was doing it every other day bc I didn't want to tear my muscles from already being sore. I've been doing it everyday now though!


----------



## Nicala (Jun 15, 2011)

Month two of Insanity was DREADFUL. Bad idea to start on month 2 with a nearly 2 month break in between month one


----------

